# emergency help!!



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

so i just setup my 55g for a few hours i noticed the water line is slanted to over to one side.....

this stand made for 55g (sting ray stand) (prreviously holding my 33g long)

...my 33g was never slanted on it..
however I did move the stand a bit OUT ... maybe its my floor :S ahh any help would be good I am freaking out a bit..

My canister filter also broke so I swaped to a aquaclear with media from my canister....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

can you drain the tank and readjust the stand?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

solarz said:


> can you drain the tank and readjust the stand?


ill try that.... right now :S


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

still the same.......


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Does the stand look square?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Does the stand look square?


square?

what do u mean


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Where the up and down pieces meet the top and bottom pieces, is it a perfect 90 degree angle?

There is none of this, right?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

none of that they are 90degrees..


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

How much lower is the water on the low side than the high side?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Grab a few yoga mat's, should even out the pressure


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd get a level before being too concerned, check the floor, stand and finally tank, front to back and side to side to see where the unlevelness begins - once that is known you can work towards a solution.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

It looks worst in person.. maybe I am making a big deal outta it...

you guys can decide.. :S


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

maybe a difference in trim ?

Doesn't look too bad, maybe at most 2-3 mm difference ?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, I wouldn't worry about it. All of my tanks are at least that bad, some worse


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

alright guys.. thanks.. I will get a level to check it out though for sure


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, most of my big tanks are like that too. In a perfect world, it should be leveled, but the problem is that once you empty the tank, the tank itself levels out. But once you added water in, it dips a bit in one or the other direction. As long as it's not 1/2" or more, it should be fine for a new tank. If it was a 20 year old tank that is still using the same silicon, I'd be a bit worried.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A tank that is level empty should still be level when full. It it isn't there are other issues at play, such as an even floors or uneven shimming. Regardless, a properly setup stand and tank will not move when you add or drain water perfect world or not.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Miny update: used a level..

says my floor is off a bit... the stand is the same as the floor...
and the tnak is more off then the floor..

I think its the floor and the tank...

Probably gonna go get some wood shims.. put under the tank or under the stand... even after draining it spretty heavy alot of substrate... :S


----------

